# Pigeon Dilemma



## edmac62 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everyone! I found an injured male feral pigeon at my office approximately 6 months ago. I took him to a vet who said that he would never fly again due to a serious injury to his wing. The options were to have him put down or keep him as a pet. I chose to keep him as a pet. He's doing well. I keep him caged inside the office during the night and let him out in the morning. The area outside is secure for him to roost and walk around. For about the last two months he seems to be very lonely. He attacks my hand as I approach to pick him up and constantly coos when he knows someone's around. How can I satisfy his apparent lonliness? Any suggestions? Thank You.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

edmac62 said:


> Hello everyone! I found an injured male feral pigeon at my office approximately 6 months ago. I took him to a vet who said that he would never fly again due to a serious injury to his wing. The options were to have him put down or keep him as a pet. I chose to keep him as a pet. He's doing well. I keep him caged inside the office during the night and let him out in the morning. The area outside is secure for him to roost and walk around. For about the last two months he seems to be very lonely. He attacks my hand as I approach to pick him up and constantly coos when he knows someone's around.* How can I satisfy his apparent lonliness?* Any suggestions? Thank You.


Get him a mate...............


----------



## edmac62 (Jan 7, 2008)

How do i find him a mate? He is flightless and he spends several hours a day outside in the open air.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's possible to get him a flightless mate to share his life with. There are a lot of us here who have flightless birds. Where, basically, are you?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

edmac62 said:


> How do i find him a mate? He is flightless and he spends several hours a day outside in the open air.


Thank you very much for rescuing him and taking him as a pet. You can go to our adoption section and ask to adopt another handicapped pigeon. You would be surprised how many are around. I adopted out my handicapped domestic pigeon male to a new home in Virginia with another wing injured pigeon. They are now in love and share a beautiful little coop with facilities that make life easier for them.

Handicapped pigeons can live out an almost normal life like other pigeons, they just need a little help now and then, and either should become floor dwellers, or have an off the ground coop. I have a cage with a very low perch in it, so my handicapped hen can think she is perching up high. She still has a normal mate and he can fly and she can't. I have to carry her everywhere, but that is no problem.


----------



## edmac62 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am located in Huntsville, AL. Is there anyone close who has a flightless female or is there anyone who would like to have a flightless male? I would be willing to travel within a 250 mile radius of Huntsville to pick up or drop off.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

edmac62 said:


> I am located in Huntsville, AL. Is there anyone close who has a flightless female or is there anyone who would like to have a flightless male? I would be willing to travel within a 250 mile radius of Huntsville to pick up or drop off.


There's always the possibility of shipping also. With gas prices, it would probably be cheaper. LOL
Why don't you post in our adoption section and see what kind of responses you get? Also, are you SURE that you have a male bird? They can sometimes fool you. IF you choose to adopt another bird, it would be best to make sure that you get a female. That way, regardless of the sex of your bird, they would get along just fine. Two hens will actually mate up, lay eggs and sit on them the same as a pair (male/female)PLUS....if you DO have a male, then you're faced with having to replace the eggs that the female WILL eventually lay with plasic eggs OR have a bunch of babies.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Put a mirror in front of your little fella' and see if he starts dancing to it, complete with rookooing.

Pidgey


----------



## edmac62 (Jan 7, 2008)

How do i find the adoption section on site?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=10

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi edmac, 




One thing you can do, is, when you feed him, have the Seeds in a rather small Bowl of Cup, and, 'peck' with him with your crook'd index finger.


Just set the bowl down for him, close to him, and, you start 'pecking', gently 'pecking', ideally, in some arrangement where your eye level is about like what his would be, so, maybe on a Table or something then.


Anyway, once he realizes you and he can 'peck' Seeds at the same time, and in effect, share a meal, without you hogging the Seeds or bullying him out of the way so you can have them all...he will likely soften his regard about you atleast somewhat.


Not that you ever have done those things! But, he will be impressed to find you do not.


Otherwise, as others have said, you could also do very well to obtain a non-releaseable Hen, as a prospective Mate for him.


If they accept eachother, and the Church Bells start Ringing and so on, then, of course, you will get to enjoy the arrival of little 'peepers', and, to watch them grow up, and we can walk you through how to socialize the youngsters to their feral bretherin, so they can be 'released' and go off nicely into the World and have their lives.


Thus, you will be an 'Uncle' then...and a pal, and it's a lot of fun to do.



Phil
l v


----------



## edmac62 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and ideas. I'm new to site but I can tell there are many caring people out there. It's very refreshing. Again, thank you!


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, do hang in there with your little guy. The idea of a mirror is a good one: if you can procure one of those largish perfectly square ones that are used to decorate walls (like big tiles), you can place one in his cage and another somewhere against a wall in the room he occupies.

Most pigeons will consider their own reflection as another bird. They'll talk to it, court it and occasionally give it a swift peck - just as they would do with a member of their flock. It should certainly alleviate his/her lonliness while you decide what to do next.

The idea of a mate/companion for this bird is excellent: from your description, he's leading a pretty isolated and lonely life, which is not good.

The good news is that you've become aware of this and are seeking to remedy it; everyone here can testify to the rather mysterious fact that the more you give to these birds, the more you get back: they are very special and marvellous pets and companions.

Good luck with your, and please keep us posted as to what's going on: there are always people here ready to listen and help....


----------

